# alge



## erictien16 (Nov 19, 2009)

In my planted tank i have some thing like black algae and it really sticky like, it is hard to remove by hand, it stick on the leave any one known what this is ? is it algae ? thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi erictien16,

Without a picture it is only a guess but it sounds like cyanobacteria (Blue Green Algae). The color can vary from a dark green to almost black. Here is where I go to diagnose algae types, questions, and treatments.


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

I suggest you also read this thread, since reply 214, the approach is different:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-controlled-imbalances-gda-22.html#post525564
Regards


----------

